# Urban fox



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

An urban fox I caught on camera:

 Urban Fox (2010) by Set Nights, on Flickr

He was hanging out with his mate in a Tesco carpark. Didn't get a photo of them together unfortunately :sad:.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, what a gorgeous fox! Its nice to see an urban fox in great condition!


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

There is a fox by me which comes really close up to you : victory:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

What a pretty little fox. Nice photo!
We have lots of urban foxes around here, they sometimes wake me up at night with their shrieking!

It's quite funny really, on three seperate occasions I've seen urban foxes taking a dump on the pavements around my housing estate... and I'm not joking! So the next time you see a small canine turd on the pavement and instantly think "argh! dog owners!" give a little nod to Mr. or Mrs. Urban Fox, because you never know.:lol2:
That brings me neatly onto the subject of parvovirus, which is a dog killer. Everyone needs to have their dogs vaccinated and boosted every year. In my area (Swindon) several dogs have died recently from parvovirus infection, which as we all know originates with foxes. All the dogs that have died were unvaccinated and owned by ignorant, clueless idiots and they are 100% to blame for the deaths of their dogs. I'm not trying to hijack the thread (honest!) but I just thought I'd mention parvo as it's currently a big issue where I live. I don't blame the foxes and I always give a little smile when I see a fox trotting around where I live, it's the irresponsible owners I blame.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful photo, looks in good condition too


----------

